# Church membership



## WonderAtHisGloriousGrace (Jul 30, 2014)

Could anyone refer me to some worthwhile articles that layout the case for formal church membership rather than just being committed, involved and accountable to your local church.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2014)

Here are a couple of articles, both from OP ministers. In the OPC, formal membership is required to partake of the Lord's Supper.

Why Join a Church?
Is Church Membership Optional?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 30, 2014)

WonderAtHisGloriousGrace said:


> Could anyone refer me to some worthwhile articles that layout the case for formal church membership rather than just being committed, involved and accountable to your local church.



How can you be "committed, involved and *accountable*" to your local church when you are not a member and thus not in submission to its governance or subject to its discipline?


----------



## Andres (Jul 30, 2014)

_I Don't Want to Join the Church!_ - A response to the question, "What is the biblical basis for the idea that every Christian should be a member of a Christian church?" by: Dr Robert Strimple


----------

